# Sikhism: Monotheistic?



## richard o (Jun 18, 2004)

I presume that Sikhism is also Monotheistic? 

Am under the impression that it is, but I just thought I'd better post a thread asking, seeing as I've cerated the board in the Montheism section.


----------



## Hari (Jul 4, 2004)

The first two things in the very beginning of the Aad Guru Granth Sahib are: 1 Oankaar ([There is only] One Supreme Creator Being [Without a Second]).That is the first sentence.1 Oankar.


----------



## Amarpal (Jul 7, 2004)

Dear Member (richard),

As our member Hari Jee, has said, right at the biginning of 'Siri Guru Granth Sahib', our Guru Sahibs had made it clear that God is one "Ek Onkar'. Two make it absolutely clear Guru Sahib use the numeral 1, This was to make its meaning explicitly that 'Karta Purakh' is one and one only; the numeral '1' cannot be interpreted in any other way. 

You are correct in saying that Sikh Religion is Monotheistic.

With Love and Respect for all.

Amarpal


----------



## anders (Jul 31, 2004)

What is the Sikh view of the gods of other religions? Do they exist as gods for their believers, are they lesser gods, or are they no gods at all? Several gods are mentioned in the SGGS, for example

guru eIsru guru gorKu brmw guru pwrbqI mweI ] (2-9, jpu, mhlw 1)‎
The Guru is Shiva, the Guru is Vishnu and Brahma; the Guru is Paarvati and Lakhshmi.‎
bwbw Alhu Agm Apwru ] (53-10, isrIrwgu, mhlw 5) ‎
O Baba, the Lord Allah is Inaccessible and Infinite.‎

(Strange spaces after u/o! Translation by‎ Singh Sahib Sant Singh Khalsa)

Christianity and Judaism are generally considerad as monotheistic, but in my view, the Old Testament is very clear in accepting that there are other gods, but that the Jews are to have one god only. That would correspond to monolatry. Does this apply to Sikhism as well?


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Dec 18, 2004)

Anders - Sikhism's concept of God is unique, whereas in Judaism and Christianity [possibly Islam also] one jealous God is focussed on, Sikhism says there is one God, full stop [whereas in other religions there is one God that is seen as higher than other Gods, for example, Allah was originally a tribal God that was elevated to tawheedic status].
The God portrayed in Sikhism is not a God coming from a pantheon of God which once was portrayed in form and then elevated - he/she/it was always formless!

Sikhs hold the view that Allah, Jesus, Shiva, Ram, Krishna, Vishnu, Ha'Shem, Jehovah and many others are just names of Waheguru.

Some Sikhs will say that minor dieties [Pagan Gods, Hindu Gods] are creations of Waheguru but some will deny their existence altogether.

~CaramelChocolate~


----------



## anders (Dec 28, 2004)

Thank you, CC!





			
				CaramelChocolate said:
			
		

> Anders - Sikhism's concept of God is unique, whereas in Judaism and Christianity [possibly Islam also] one jealous God is focussed on,


I would rather say that Islam despite polytheistic predecessors is equally monotheistic, but that the Old Testament/TaNaK in several places clearly acknowledges that there are other gods, but tries to depict them as inferior to YHWH.


> Sikhs hold the view that Allah, Jesus, Shiva, Ram, Krishna, Vishnu, Ha'Shem, Jehovah and many others are just names of Waheguru.


Agreed. In similar discussions elsewhere, I have argued that Kabirs preferred name 'Ram' should be regarded as his generic name for God.


----------



## Platinum007 (Jan 17, 2005)

CaramelChocolate said:
			
		

> Anders - Sikhism's concept of God is unique, whereas in Judaism and Christianity [possibly Islam also] one jealous God is focussed on, Sikhism says there is one God, full stop [whereas in other religions there is one God that is seen as higher than other Gods, for example, Allah was originally a tribal God that was elevated to tawheedic status].
> 
> ~CaramelChocolate~


are you serious?.. 

Allah is just another word for God in a different language... 
the same way sikhs say rub (sp?)


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Jan 17, 2005)

Platinum007 said:
			
		

> are you serious?..
> 
> Allah is just another word for God in a different language...
> the same way sikhs say rub (sp?)


Yes I know Allah means THE DIETY in Arabic as another name for GOD.

Exodus 20:5 - Thou shalt not bow down thyself to them, nor serve them: for I the LORD thy God am a *jealous* God, visiting the iniquity of the fathers upon the children unto the third and fourth generation of them that hate me.

Cannot find such a quote in the Qu'ran.


----------



## Platinum007 (Jan 17, 2005)

CaramelChocolate said:
			
		

> Exodus 20:5 - Thou shalt not bow down thyself to them, nor serve them: for I the LORD thy God am a *jealous* God, visiting the iniquity of the fathers upon the children unto the third and fourth generation of them that hate me.
> 
> Cannot find such a quote in the Qu'ran.


what book is that line from?

anyways, from my understand Islam has no "one jealous God" yet ONE God, full stop like you explained


----------

